# [emerge] error dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 (resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a todos los amigos de este gran foro.

El caso es estoy actualizando y este paquete dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 me da el siguiente error

```
* Messages for package dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2868:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           LIBS=${LDFLAGS} CC=$(tc-getCC) ./build.sh ${toolset} $(use_with python) || die "building bjam failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   building bjam failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-util:boost-build-1.39.0:20091009-194805.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Tengo como 80 paquetes en /etc/portage/profile/package.provided bloqueados para poder actualizar, pero los borre para actualizar kde-meta-4.3.1 y este es el primero que fallo.

Alguna ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Hola a todos los amigos de este gran foro.
> 
> El caso es estoy actualizando y este paquete dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 me da el siguiente error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Podrias pegar el log completo en pastebin.com ? asi podriamos ver donde nace el error.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo de usar package.provided para este tipo de cosas no es muy conveniente. Las cosas se vinculan entre si, tiene que haber consistencia entre versiones enlazadas.

Por lo de boost, debe ser este bug, que ya está resuelto.

Salud!

----------

## carlos plaza

Hola JotaCE disculpa el tiempo (estuve tratando de arreglarlo, ya que tenia muchas dependencias rotas)

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   Hola a todos los amigos de este gran foro.
> 
> El caso es estoy actualizando y este paquete dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 me da el siguiente error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno esto es todo lo que hace despues de dos actualizaciones

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0

 * boost_1_39_0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/work/boost_1_39_0/tools ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/work/boost_1_39_0/tools ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/work/boost_1_39_0/tools ...

###

### Using 'cc' toolset.

###

rm -rf bootstrap

mkdir bootstrap

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o bootstrap/mkjambase0 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wl,-O1 mkjambase.c

./bootstrap/mkjambase0 jambase.c Jambase

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o bootstrap/jam0 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wl,-O1 command.c compile.c debug.c expand.c glob.c hash.c hdrmacro.c headers.c jam.c jambase.c jamgram.c lists.c make.c make1.c newstr.c option.c output.c parse.c pathunix.c pathvms.c regexp.c rules.c scan.c search.c subst.c timestamp.c variable.c modules.c strings.c filesys.c builtins.c pwd.c class.c native.c w32_getreg.c modules/set.c modules/path.c modules/regex.c modules/property-set.c modules/sequence.c modules/order.c execunix.c fileunix.c

./bootstrap/jam0 -f build.jam --toolset=cc --toolset-root= clean

...found 1 target...

...updating 1 target...

...updated 1 target...

./bootstrap/jam0 -f build.jam --toolset=cc --toolset-root= --with-python

...found 47 targets...

...updating 2 targets...

[MKDIR] bin.linuxx86_64

[COMPILE] bin.linuxx86_64/bjam

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: : No existe el fichero o el directorio

    "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"   -o bin.linuxx86_64/bjam "-DNDEBUG" "-DOPT_HEADER_CACHE_EXT" "-DOPT_GRAPH_DEBUG_EXT" "-DOPT_SEMAPHORE" "-DOPT_AT_FILES" "-DOPT_DEBUG_PROFILE" "-DOPT_FIX_TARGET_VARIABLES_EXT" "-DOPT_IMPROVED_PATIENCE_EXT" "-DYYSTACKSIZE=5000" "-march=k8" "-O2" "-pipe" "" "-fno-strict-aliasing" "-O" "-Wl,-O1" "command.c" "compile.c" "debug.c" "expand.c" "glob.c" "hash.c" "hcache.c" "headers.c" "hdrmacro.c" "jam.c" "jambase.c" "jamgram.c" "lists.c" "make.c" "make1.c" "mem.c" "newstr.c" "option.c" "output.c" "parse.c" "regexp.c" "rules.c" "scan.c" "search.c" "subst.c" "w32_getreg.c" "timestamp.c" "variable.c" "modules.c" "strings.c" "filesys.c" "builtins.c" "pwd.c" "class.c" "native.c" "modules/set.c" "modules/path.c" "modules/regex.c" "modules/property-set.c" "modules/sequence.c" "modules/order.c" "execunix.c" "fileunix.c" "pathunix.c"

...failed [COMPILE] bin.linuxx86_64/bjam...

...failed updating 1 target...

...updated 1 target...

 * ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 failed:

 *   building bjam failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2922:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           LIBS=${LDFLAGS} CC=$(tc-getCC) ./build.sh ${toolset} $(use_with python) || die "building bjam failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-util:boost-build-1.39.0:20091017-221836.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/work/boost_1_39_0/tools'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/dev-util:boost-build-1.39.0:20091017-221836.log'

 * Messages for package dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0:

 * ERROR: dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 failed:

 *   building bjam failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2922:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           LIBS=${LDFLAGS} CC=$(tc-getCC) ./build.sh ${toolset} $(use_with python) || die "building bjam failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/dev-util:boost-build-1.39.0:20091017-221836.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0/work/boost_1_39_0/tools'

Carlos ~ # 

```

emerge --info =dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0

```

Portage 2.1.7.1 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-50-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Oct 2009 16:00:19 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p33

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.3, 3.1.1-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.5.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/kde/4.3/env /usr/kde/4.3/share/config /usr/kde/4.3/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 amr ao arts assistant audiofile autoipd avahi berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-cxxflags custom-optimization daap daemon dbus dga dirac directfb dri dv dvb dvd embedded emerald encode esd exif extrafilters faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac fortran freetds ftp fusion gdbm geoip ggi gif glitz gmp gmplayer gnome gnome-keyring gnutls google-gadgets gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk guile hal hardened hddtemp headless iconv idn imagemagick imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix kerberos krb5 ladspa lame laptop lcms ldap libcaca libsamplerate lm_sensors lzo mad mdnsresponder-compat mjpeg mmx mng modules mono motif mozdevelop moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznopango moznoroaming mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses networking networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nuv odbc odk ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pch pcre pdf perl phonon png policykit postgres pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection remote restrict-javascript rle sdk sdl semantic-desktop sensord session sip slit smartcard sndfile source speex spell spl sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification stats svg sysfs tcpd templates theora threads tiff tk toolbar truetype type3 unicode upnp usb v4l v4l2 vboxwebsrv vim-syntax visualization vorbis wav wavpack webkit wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xforms xinerama xinetd xml xmlpatterns xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="IXP SB400" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

emerge -pqv =dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0  USE="python -examples" 

 

----------

## Coghan

Según este bug debes quitar los espacios extras de la variable CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe " 

Fíjate en el espacio que hay entre -pipe y las comillas

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Coghan, 

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Según este bug debes quitar los espacios extras de la variable CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe " 
> 
> Fíjate en el espacio que hay entre -pipe y las comillas

 

Que espacio tan   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Al fin pude compilar los paquetes 

 *Quote:*   

> dev-util/boost-build-1.39.0
> 
> dev-libs/boost-1.39.0

 Solamente me quedan 8 paquetes que si no los resuelvo serán tema para otro post  :Wink: 

----------

